# SUMMER SPECIES COMP - KINGFISH ENTRIES



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

This is the thread for entering your *BIG KINGFISH* entries into for the AKFF Summer Species Competition.

SPONSORED BY ETTALONG BAIT AND TACKLE








Please enter the following information.

Angler Name
Size of Fish
Location Caught
Tackle
Bait/Lure etc
Conditions
Other

Note - Each angler should only enter their biggest capture. Please enter a picture of the fish in this thread. KingFish entered must be minimum 75cm size and must be photographed and shown alongside a measuring device (unless they're bloody huge and theres no doubt as to whether theyre legal). Judges decison is final. Competition finishes 31/3/2009..

NOTE - ENTRIES INTO THIS COMPETITION ARE RESTRICTED TO AKFF MEMBERS WITH A MINIMUM OF 50 POSTS

Good luck


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Angler Name: Ash
Size of Fish: 110cm
Location Caught: Long Reef
Tackle: Daiwa Sol 3000, Shimano TCurve Saltwater Spin, 15lb Powerpro (red), 25lb Basspro flurocarbon leader, Decoy Egg Snap. 
Bait/Lure etc: 7" Sizmic stickbait, Nitro 3/8 oz 5/0 hook.
Conditions: Fairly decent swell, with some bigger sets 6ft+ coming through. Windy/lumpy early but settled down around 7am.
Other: Just about the best forearm workout you can get.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Angler Name: Dave/sbd
Size of Fish: 91cm
Location Caught: Long Reef
Tackle: Daiwa Sol 2500, 8lb Nitlon braid, 20lb Nitlon flurocarbon leader
Bait/Lure etc: 4" plastic, 1/0 jighead
Conditions: Here


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

Angler Name: steve
Size of Fish: 110cm
Location Caught: Long Reef
Tackle: 50lb braid, 40lb fc leader
Bait/Lure etc: long squid strip on snelled 5/0's
Conditions: perfect


----------



## theBlueHunter (Jul 25, 2008)

Angler: Chris
Size: 109cm 9.1kg
Location: Coffs Harbour
Tackle: 50lb braid, 44ld wire, dual 5/0 hooks.
Bait: Live yakka
Conditions: Relaxed pleasant atmosphere, casual attire (smooth sea's, no wind).


----------

